# Just saw some Stealth heaters sold on forum, they were recalled for exploding.



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Just wanted to bring this up for new members who may not have been around when this was an issue.
There is a sticky on these but may be missed

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/get-your-stealth-pro-heaters-out-12475/

1.2 million Marineland Stealth and Stealth Pro aquarium heaters recalled


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

IMO buying a used heater is crazy anyway! A used tank, light, filter, air pump, sure. But a heater, they are less than $40, and can cost u big time if they fail, on or off!


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I agree with Plumberboy... They aren't that expensive to begin with and can be catastrophic if they fail


----------

